# [Risolto]Problema con --ask

## publiosulpicio

Salve a tutti. Per aggiornare il sistema do, ogni tanto, sempre lo stesso comando, che contiene tutte le cose che mi servono:

```

eix-sync && mount tmpfs && emerge -avuDN --with-bdeps y --keep-going world && emerge -a --depclean && lafilefixer --justfixit | grep Updating && revdep-rebuild && eix-test-obsolete d && umount tmpfs && eclean -d distfiles

```

Per evitare di andarlo a cercare ogni volta tra gli ultimi comandi dati, ho deciso di creare uno script di shell, da mettere in /usr/bin. Fin qui tutto ok. Il problema è che --ask non può essere utilizzato in uno script, da l'errore: "--ask should only be used in a terminal".  Vorrei evitare di togliere quell'opzione (sopratutto in emerge --depclean), come posso fare? Grazie.

RickyLast edited by publiosulpicio on Tue Dec 29, 2009 11:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

personalmente ce l'ho in uno script e funziona,

avendo una riga su fstab del tipo:

```
tmpfs                   /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs           size=2000M,nr_inodes=1M,noauto         0 0
```

lo script è del tipo:

```
#!/bin/bash

mount /var/tmp/portage

eix-sync

emerge -DuNav world

emerge --depclean -a

revdep-rebuild

eclean-dist

umount /var/tmp/portage

exit 0
```

e funziona tutto, non è che se provi a mettere -a dopo --depclean ti cambia qualcosa? non si sa mai  :Smile: 

----------

## publiosulpicio

Ho provato a mettere i comandi su righe diverse invece che usare && e ora funziona..boh!

----------

## Kernel78

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> Ho provato a mettere i comandi su righe diverse invece che usare && e ora funziona..boh!

 

avere i comandi su righe diverse o averli separati da && porta a due comportamenti decisamente diversi ...

con un comando per riga vengono eseguiti tutti mentre separandoli con && l'esecuzione procede solo in caso il comando precedente abbia un exit status di 0 (quindi non ci siano stati errori) e ti viene comodo se, per esempio, eix (o qualsiasi altro comando) va in errore ...

----------

## ago

cmq se ti interessa fai una ricerca su glau, potrebbe fare al caso tuo!

----------

